# Union Pacific colours.



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

Could anybody tell me what colour the U.P. paints it,s Hayes Bumpers in yards.
Thanks
dave2657


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I worked for UP for 35 years and never seen a bumper. It was a pile of dirt or some ties stacked up. There was some tracks at Fox Park where they kept the business cars that had 
rail turned up on the ends.

Don


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I cannot speak for UP, but if they're like NS they would occasionally paint them high visibility orange, or just let them rust to the same color as the rails. I would suggest that you cannot go too far wrong painting them like your rails. If you need to be able to see them, paint them orange.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Typically these are a natural rust color. I've seen a few painted orange or yellow, but these were usually inside some type of yard structure.


----------

